# Atracting Ferals to your home



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

What should I put out for the ferals to come live at my home? I have NEVER seen any ferals were I live now. I did at my old house but never at this one. 

I would love for feral pigeons, those black and white birds that hiss, red birds, blue jays, blue birds, robins, doves, and wood pigeons to come live here and raise their young. (what is a wood pigeon?)

I am going tomarrow to get 3 bird feeders, 5 bird houses and 1 birdbath for my feral friends.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am confused, are you calling blue Jay's ferals?. Also please note that if you did attract them your neighbors will be annoyed and do something about them. If you have pigeons as pets, then you run getting diseases from the ferals


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh John I wish I could send you some of mine! Share the worry! And the joy. Where do you live? You have made a god start. Can't you just go out in the street or garden and start throwing wild bird seed? They will surely come. The experts will describe a wood pigeon but I know one when I see one, bigger than a regular pigeon, kind of fat. FIVE bird houses! you must have a big garden! I hope your neighbours don't have cats! Good luck. Keep us posted on who turns up. Florence.


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you a vet, John?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi John,

If you do attract feral pigeons, you may eventually find you got more than you bargained for! Sure hope you either don't have neighbors or that they are friendly  But seriously, too many pigeons can attract unwelcome attention from those who might harm them.

Depends what kind of location you're in really. If there are pigeons in the area at all, and you do put out something like mixed corn, there's always a chance that one or two may spot it and investigate, and if tempted to drop in regularly may then be seen by others. They do tend to stay pretty much in their own little patch, though.

If you want to put food out for pigeons, then I'd suggest a plain, flat topped bird table. 

Whatever you put out, be careful of spillage which may attract rats.

If by wood pigeons, you mean those you may have seen mentioned on here, then you won't see them - they are found in Europe and the UK. The nearest N American equivalent is the Band-tailed Pigeon, which is likely to be further west than you, I believe.

As regards bird houses, what did you have in mind? Pigeons will generally try to roost on a sheltered part of a building (under eaves of house, possibly). I've seen a Mourning Dove nest on someone's window ledge years back.

Being in the UK I don't know a lot about your native birds, but I guess some of those you mention would live in a suitable box. I believe Bluebirds would take to a nestbox, for instance.

Good luck with your plans!

John


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Food, water, shelter and patience. 

It depends on where you live on what birds you get. I think pigeons would go anywhere they find a food source.

I had a bird feeder once and it was nuts. The pigeons were too big for the feeder. You had the pigeons who waited for the seeds to drop from the feeder, the other pijes *were all over it*, the little guys did not even have a chance. One of my neighbors has those thistle bags and I notice the little birds are enjoying that.

I just scatter the seeds on the ground. The feeder got too messy.

We have bird baths in the yard but don't use them. We use the big plant containers that catch the water. There easier to clean and you can provide more areas of water and save money.

We put perches on the outside of our patio underneath the patio cover. We had some rescues that I let go and they did not want to leave, they come and go. It's a safe area for the young ones till they move on.

We also have a couple nesting on my patio. I did deter them but they started trying to nest at my neighbors. Not good, so they are back on my patio but accesible so I can keep it clean. There like the long time regulars, they own the patio and I keep it clean.

Couple bird houses that the sparrows use. No problems.

*Are you sure you want the birds to know where you live? *

The area I live we don't have the real colorful birds. I wish we did but I'm better off we don't, so is our local rehabber. I'll just visit here and look at all the cool pictures members post.

Don't forget the humming bird feeders. Gotta love those little guys.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, we live in the "country" so rarely see any pigeons unless they are racers passing through. One did land in our vegetable garden but she was sick. Yet, less than 1/4 mile away there is a very large flock of feral pigeons - perhaps up to 200. They have barns to roost in, 2 lakes/ponds to bathe in and drink from and grains from planted fields. We have tried to release some of our rehabbed pigeons there but they would beat us home.

In Alabama you should have a lot of bluebirds. Try putting up one and you'll be rewarded with some great little guys. Also, purple martins are a joy to have around. They nest in "apartments" atop a really high pole and they're excellent for keeping mosquitoes down.

We have pedestal bird baths but the one birds seem to enjoy most is a concrete top that fits atop a well cover. It is roomy and they love to splash in it.


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Isn't it a pity that wild pigeons don't live in the countryside? You would think they could find whole fields of corn and wheat and other growing food. They come to the cities where not everybody likes them and where not everybody is allowed or has the means to build them shelters or even to feed them. I wish I could talk to them and explain that the countryside is best for birdie-doos! But maybe they know best. I didn't realise there were no wood pigeons in America! I take them for granted. Big chickens I used to call them!Florence.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We have what is called the band tailed pigeon, which is our version of the wood pigeon.

I cannot stress enough, that if you have neighbors close by it is not a good idea to feed the pigeons, eventually their numbers increase and unfortunately when neighbors take notice, it becomes a "death warrant" sometimes, for our noble ferals. 

If you live out in the open with lots of land, by all means feed them to your hearts content, but feeding them, is just dangerous within city limits, unless it is in parks or other areas where it is allowed.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Ha, thanks everyone for the commetns-I TOTALLY FORGOT about this post! 

Yes, we live where there are never any pigeons, but I have great news. Once we set up everything we had a family of sparows move in, and a pair of blue birds feed. They are fighting a little over territory of the favorite nest but I have 4 placed around the garden and one along the egde of the woods. 

Will try to get some pics. OH! and we had A TON of Robins after I put seed on the "garden lawn". I mean at least 10 males (darkj headed) and I saw about 3 females. Spaced out like a little herd. 

Thanks everyone. So sorry I forgot. Yes ya'll are right my neighbors would do mean things to them...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like some wonderful activity going on in your yard, please DO share some pics.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, you do get plain ol' pigeons in the country too. A couple of months ago, while driving on I-70 through the mountains, what should I see but a small flock of rock doves nesting and living in the cliff rock faces that are on either side of the highway. Altitude, about 9000 feet, weather typical Colorado spring. Blowing snow, rain and snow mix. So, they are very happy out in the cliffs where they get enough moisture and food to survive. Their real estate choice made great sense as only the big horn sheep and perhaps a very careful marten or ferret could get in there (land based). Hawks might as well, but I don't see many in that area.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I remember about 10 years ago sparows used to visit my garden to eat left over bird seed but I hardly see them now so I started a small project myself. Only common sparrows i found were in the pet shop so I purchased about 20 pairs and started breeding. I have 100 plus breeding pairs now and I release a good deal back to the wild every 2 months or so to repopulate.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Florence, the area I mentioned that has a huge flock of about 200 wild pigeons is actually a rural or "country" area but the pigeons just don't come to our house except for the occasional racer passing through. There is another very large flock of ferals about 2 miles from us that have a similar set up plus a family who feeds them. They brought us a lovely racer once that was sick and had walked up to their back door.

Warriec, that is a generous, kind thing you are doing. A lot of people put sparrows in the same category as pigeons but I love them.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, Treesa i will try to get pictures soon. I now have a pair of red birds visiting in the late mornings to feed and take a bath.

Flitsnowzoom, I wish I could have seen a feral family flock. That seems to be a beautiful sight (ignoring the poop caked onto the side of the cliffs below...lol) Yes I agree very good spot to raise young.


Warriec, wow all our pet store carries are cockatiels, canarys, and parakeets. You really saved that population on sparrows in your part of the region! Who knows maybe those wild ones you saw have new gene pools to breed with!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Well, you do get plain ol' pigeons in the country too. A couple of months ago, while driving on I-70 through the mountains, what should I see but a small flock of rock doves nesting and living in the cliff rock faces that are on either side of the highway. Altitude, about 9000 feet, weather typical Colorado spring. Blowing snow, rain and snow mix. So, they are very happy out in the cliffs where they get enough moisture and food to survive. Their real estate choice made great sense as only the big horn sheep and perhaps a very careful marten or ferret could get in there (land based). Hawks might as well, but I don't see many in that area.


That's really something, a feral flock reverting to true wild living, just like their ancestors.

That's just about the kind of situation wild rock doves would have in rocky regions in Europe where there are no coastal cliffs. Few of them these days, though.

John


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Flits, What will the rock doves eat out in the wild there? F


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

*wild rock doves, as it was, is now, ever shall be..Amen*



John_D said:


> That's really something, a feral flock reverting to true wild living, just like their ancestors.
> 
> That's just about the kind of situation wild rock doves would have in rocky regions in Europe where there are no coastal cliffs. Few of them these days, though.
> 
> John


Yes, wild before feral, birds before man. Pigeons in early Bible books. Yes the chicken came before the egg.  They like being wild.  
_[/COLOR]_My lady's a wild flying dove....


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

So you really want pigeons landing. This is what I did few years back when I started. It worked quite well. I did this because the boys down my lane were catching my pigeons.

From Cabela's I purchased 8 decoy pigeons which works on batterries and flutter there wings. I attached them to my roof and sprinkled some corn to male it more natural & voila - I got them to land.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Florencevegan said:


> Flits, What will the rock doves eat out in the wild there? F


Well, I suppose they eat wild grass and sedges, berries, flowers, rose hips, lupines, golden banner (especially the seed pods), heath, knick-knick (pronounce the "K") berries, bearberries, currents, chokecherries, wild strawberries, lowbush blueberries. (Actually, most of that is pretty good eating, though the bearberries are icky tasting and the knick-knicks are so tiny and w/out much flavor. I haven't tried the sedges, flowers or grasses, I leave those for the true herbivores  ) Pretty much anything they can find. A lot of those plants listed above are native to the subalpine and alpine areas here but I'm sure there's similar stuff in Europe. They just have to stay out of the areas that the bears graze in during the late summer and early fall (bears are great berry eaters), so they don't become part of the bears' dining experience  
They get water from the various snowfield runoffs and creeks. 
As these birds are along a major highway, I imagine they moved up from the metro Denver area -- darned smart birds!!!  
It's pretty interesting, because the two closest towns either side (About 10 miles east and 15 or so to the west) of this particular flock do not have pigeons that I've ever seen. 
It seems a rather comfortable life for a pigeon compared to living in the smoggy, dusty Denver environs. I think they would rather take their chances with the 4-legged and aerial predators, than with the 2-legged earth-based ones.


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

What is a flat bird table? I am trying to attact our bird that got loose. Need some Real assistance. It responds to its name--neighbors think that it is hanging around their home and told us that we can hang out anytime--when do pigeons come down to feed. Our bird is not coming back to its loft...How do I catch a it? Please don't laugh...we would like our pet home again. We have a leanto and I could put corn (what else attracts pigeons?), and how would I setup an environment so that it would like to live under the leanto or
on top etc.? Please help? Where do I get bird nets? Someone told me that you have to hit them with lots of water and then net them, if they are not that friendly, but I want to catch in someway that it humane. Help, please.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

hmm i was wondering if you had a local flee ( or flea not sure on spelling) market? I have one here and they sell pigeons ( usually feral color) for like 5 bucks. and u can buy a pair and put them on top of your house , or somewhere high ( in a well protected cage) so they can see their surrounding and learn your house for about say 2 weeks or so and always feed them in your backyard and realease them and leave food there for them so they know theres food there and they might have babies if food and condition is available all year long , and one pigeon will attract another pigeon , especialy if their the same type \ color. Pretty soon you will have lots of ferals!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Susan, I think you could set any flat surface table, like a card table, in your yard and sprinkle seed on top.


----------

